# hoax



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

exhunter said:


> http://www.wnho.net/aspartame_no_hoax.htm



Maybe let the wolves drink it?


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

ya give em all they want lol


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

could that be why my wife and daughters are all crazy?


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

i'm convinced its why i'm disabled with degeneration of the cerebelum....
the aspartame/nutrasweet tirns in part to formic acid.....the substace of the sting of a fire ant..i call it slow poison! people *educate yourselves*...6 yrs.of tests and $35,000 and not 1 doc every mentioned aspartame! 


carry on forum members...


----------

